# Dose Heat Affect Nesting?



## woodleighcreek (Jun 8, 2011)

It is really hot inside my Rabbitry, 90 degrees at the hottest part of the day (I'm getting an air conditioner tomorrow) and I was wondering if heat affected rabbits nesting. Last time, a day befor my doe kindled, she made a huge nest out of straw. It only got about 65 degrees at the time. This time, I only see a few peces of straw in the nest.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 11, 2011)

Is the air conditioner making a difference?  My breeder back in the 1980s had a big fan in her rabbitry.  

I live 50 miles from the Texas Gulf Coast.  It was always my understanding that rabbits had a hard time in our heat and breed best in the cold months.

As to your question, I don't know.  Sorry.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 11, 2011)

The heat did make a difference. She had a harder time kindling and there were lots of dead kits and blood. 

The air conditioner is makeing a difference, but right now, the mom and her kits are in my room.


----------

